# Avo 787 Robusto Cigar Review - Good but....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe my expectations were too high after reading all the reviews. This is one of the best looking cigars I've seen in my many years in the cigar w...

Read the full review here: Avo 787 Robusto Cigar Review - Good but....


----------

